# Hiring a packer



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever hired a pack outfitter to pack their camp in, and a few days later pack everything back out? I'm kicking the idea around as I get older and can afford a few more things.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

rent some goats they pack 60 pounds and follow you where you go.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Where are you packing into? I don't mind helping out a bit but it depends on the country.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'd be hunting the wasatch front. It takes me 4 hours to hike, maybe 1.5 hours on a horse. I've already got very light weight gear so I wouldn't be packing a kitchen sink, just wishing for fresh legs when I get in the backcountry.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm also looking for someone that might be interested in helping me get into the back of Causey or back into the Henefer/Echo unit for Elk.
How much would you guys charge for a trip back in there? I would be willing to pay for the horse feed and the gas spent to bring the horses up to the unit. And any additional costs.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

bird buster and HJB, send me a pm and lets talk.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Muleman, 

Where are you located?


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

The ever beautiful town of Tooele. Born and raised, but I ride all over the state.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

muleman, I tried to send you a PM but I'm not sure if you got it. When you get a chance PM me and give me your phone number. Thanks.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not trying to be thorn in anyone's side, however I also do not want innocent folks to get caught in a bad situation. If you are traveling into, on or over federal land (USFS or BLM) a special use permit is required to provide commercial packing services. If compensation is paid (even for costs) by a client/friend then it is considered commercial packing or outfitting and is illegal by definition. Be careful how you go about your arrangement/agreement for packing services as both parties can be liable.
GSProck,
I am located in Cache Valley and have packed for a lot of folks, are you in need of a packer? If so PM me.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Good post mulepacker. HJB and Birdman I do have the permits for both your areas and I'm licensed and insured through my outfitter. keep in touch


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

birdman or birdbuster who ever you are. You confused me by your first name. LOL


----------

